# Gaggia classic and Brasilia RR55 OD



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

Here is my set up with my MrShades PID modded Gaggia classic, and RR55 OD. Also showing off one of @MildredM 's bar towels


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

drmarc said:


> Here is my set up with my MrShades PID modded Gaggia classic, and RR55 OD. Also showing off one of @MildredM 's bar towels
> 
> View attachment 38996


They pair up well side by side and a small foot print of valuable worktop space, great stuff.

Jon.


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

This looks good! It is similar as to what I am planning. a Gaggia Classic along with a grinder of some sort. What is the numbers on the side of the grinder for? Is that just to set how coarse you want to grind your coffee beans and then you stick the ground coffee into the Gaggia?

Sorry I am new to this!


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

Also, don't you need scales? or have you just not pictured that


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

mohass said:


> Also, don't you need scales? or have you just not pictured that


Not pictured. I have a set of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01DGLFVS0/


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

drmarc said:


> Not pictured. I have a set of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01DGLFVS0/


My original set off scales are exactly the same but under a different name, they've been totally reliable, still in service.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

xpresso said:


> My original set off scales are exactly the same but under a different name, they've been totally reliable, still in service.
> 
> Jon.


Last person I know who ordered a set of those craicr ones received an amir set.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Last person I know who ordered a set of those craicr ones received an amir set.


Them are they 'Ash' OR they are them and yes , they are in my kit list..







.

Jon.


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Last person I know who ordered a set of those craicr ones received an amir set.


The ones I have are also Amir branded. Seem to do the trick though


----------

